# WA People



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone going to the dog shows at Marymoor park today? Several breed shows are happening and wondering if I might see anyone there.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Not me. Ania and her dad went off to do some search & rescue exercises and have left me all to myself for the day. 

I'm going to start my day by going back to bed just as soon as I finish typing this out. When I finally get around to waking up, I'll probably read from my smutty romance novel for a bit. Then I'll eat something. Likely popcorn. After that, I'll camp myself out on the hammock with my smutty romance novel and get my tan on (since the nice weather we will have today is an extreme rarity here in W.WA.) At some point, I'll have to get up and do something for dinner. BUt I'm not going to worry about that right now. Then, I'll have to water the garden and pick all the ripe veggies. Andrew will come home and we'll probably watch the movie we picked up from the redbox last night but didn't get around to watching, then go to bed.

So you can see, Robin, I just have no room in my schedule to head to Redmond for a dog show today. :wink: But I hope you have a great time!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That's too bad Richelle, I enjoy watching Debbie's husband Mike from our co-op run their dogs in agility and see what I can buy. But it is also our Specialty show for the B.T club and we have our annual silent auction and BBQ which is the real reason I"m going.... Enjoy the smut Lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I was thinking about bring the Collies.....NOT Brody though...but then we just woke up a hour ago....and I dont feel like going anywhere!LOL

Hmmmm...maybe we shall still come out.....hmmmm....

(Ohhh...I suppose I SHOULD look and see if outside dogs ARE allowed!LOL)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

which smutty novel are you reading, richelle....and, of course that takes precedence over an art show LOL

i have to watch the last disc of madmen season one, robin and the first disc of dexter season five....

we just got back from food shopping and i'm making tuna fish salad with fresh tuna.....for da man....

and then i'm going to collapse....

i hope you have a good time....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> which smutty novel are you reading, richelle....and, of course that takes precedence over an art show LOL


I'm reading Johanna Lindsey's latest paperback (I haaate reading hard covered books. They're too hard for me to hold one-handed. Even with MY giant mitts :wink called "That Perfect Someone". It's the latest offering in my favorite series featuring the Mallory family. They're a charming bunch of rogues, rakehells, and gentleman of the Realm with startling good looks and seductive personalities. Confirmed bachelors, all. Until, that is, Johanna Lindsey creates "That Perfect Someone". Ahahaha! I kill me!! 

On another note, anyone local need some lettuce? :eyebrows:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I'm reading Johanna Lindsey's latest paperback (I haaate reading hard covered books. They're too hard for me to hold one-handed. Even with MY giant mitts :wink called "That Perfect Someone". It's the latest offering in my favorite series featuring the Mallory family. They're a charming bunch of rogues, rakehells, and gentleman of the Realm with startling good looks and seductive personalities. Confirmed bachelors, all. Until, that is, Johanna Lindsey creates "That Perfect Someone". Ahahaha! I kill me!!
> *
> On another note, anyone local need some lettuce?* :eyebrows:



OHH....I want some!!:biggrin: Pweeeze!:biggrin1:


(And on a slightly different note............the underlined part made me giggle....................:wink: :laugh


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Scarlett_O' said:


> OHH....I want some!!:biggrin: Pweeeze!:biggrin1:


Come & get it!! Call me if you're for serious.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Come & get it!! Call me if you're for serious.


Ok!:biggrin:

Jesse has been wanting to go somewhere today!LOL :lol:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I'm reading Johanna Lindsey's latest paperback (I haaate reading hard covered books. They're too hard for me to hold one-handed. Even with MY giant mitts :wink called "That Perfect Someone". It's the latest offering in my favorite series featuring the Mallory family. They're a charming bunch of rogues, rakehells, and gentleman of the Realm with startling good looks and seductive personalities. Confirmed bachelors, all. Until, that is, Johanna Lindsey creates "That Perfect Someone". Ahahaha! I kill me!!
> 
> On another note, anyone local need some lettuce? :eyebrows:


i haven't read johanna lindsey in so long....i forgot about her....thanks. when i get my kindle, i shall purchase her again. she's good for some light summer smut reading. 

no need for lettuce this week....but the weeds you gave us last week were awesome. everything perked up and we made salads...i even sauted the blossom, after removing the bug....just kidding.

seriously, it's good stuff....we'll make a farmer out of you yet.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It was a good auction and BBQ, the show is always as I expect, too small of dogs for their bodies, overly huge dogs that can hardly walk or Danes and Dobies walking around with funny looking hats on their heads to keep their ears standing up between classes, such a disgrace to dog kind.......And I didn't find anything I wanted to buy the kids! Lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> It was a good auction and BBQ, the show is always as I expect, too small of dogs for their bodies, overly huge dogs that can hardly walk or Danes and Dobies walking around with funny looking hats on their heads to keep their ears standing up between classes, such a disgrace to dog kind.......And I didn't find anything I wanted to buy the kids! Lol


Ah, Im sorry we didnt make it.....the boys ended up having to get a bath cause of covering themselves in soot/mud!LOL However I was kinda worried about what I *would* find for the boys!LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> It was a good auction and BBQ, the show is always as I expect, too small of dogs for their bodies, overly huge dogs that can hardly walk or Danes and Dobies walking around with funny looking hats on their heads to keep their ears standing up between classes, such a disgrace to dog kind.......And I didn't find anything I wanted to buy the kids! Lol


but a good time was had by all? did you get your nails done? take a picture of them....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, I got my nails repainted, just a polish change til I get a fill on Tuesday, then I'll send a picture. Nothing special, green tips. Gotta get my butt off the computer and get to "Dog days of summer" at lake Padden this morning before it gets too hot for the B.T's. And I had a good time yesterday!


----------

